# ISPconfig 3 und smtp extern



## redi78 (18. Aug. 2009)

Hallo Leute,

ich möchte gerne mit meinem Ubuntu 8.04 (+ISPConfig 3) meinen eigenen POP3 verwenden und SMTP von Chello.
Grund: dynamische IP Adresse 

Wie mache ich das?

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.

lg redi78


----------



## Till (18. Aug. 2009)

Da gibst Du einfach den SMTP von cello in den Einstellungen DEines Email clients an und den pop3 von Deinem Server.


----------



## redi78 (18. Aug. 2009)

Oh ich hab mich falsch ausgedrückt. Ich meinte wie kann ich meinen Server so konfigurieren das er zum versenden der Mails zb. den SMTP von Chello der einen anderen Provider verwendet.


----------



## Till (18. Aug. 2009)

Das kannst Du in ISPConfig 3 in den Server Einstellungen auf dem Email tab machen. das sind die Felder die mit Relay.... anfangen.


----------



## redi78 (18. Aug. 2009)

Super danke dir. lg redi78


----------

